
Control a Helicopter With Your iPhone [video] - javery
http://mashable.com/2010/01/06/iphone-ardrone/
======
kilian
Though controlling an RC heli with your iPhone is about as awesome as it gets,
more interesting is the fact that it runs Linux and that they're releasing an
SDK :) <http://www.ardrone.org/parrot-ar-drone/dev/developers>

------
pushingbits
I've recently been doing some research into building one of these things
myself. Some resources if anyone's interested:

<http://www.angelfire.com/blues/heli_project/>
[http://www.pabr.org/chromicro/doc/chromicro.en.html#iprc_rxt...](http://www.pabr.org/chromicro/doc/chromicro.en.html#iprc_rxtx)

------
dschobel
What happens when you invariably fly out of range of your BT or wifi network?

------
tyohn
Simply Amazing! Not that I don't like the iPhone but wouldn't it be cool to
have a controllers that can do this for all kinds of vehicles and suchlike? I
guess AR might be a boon to the remote control industry.

------
recampbell
Is this really augmented reality?

